# Any one under St Marys Hospital London,Lesley regan clinic



## Angeldust

Hi Everyone 

Is there any one under lesley regan ? at st marys Hospital 
if so has she helped you to have children after a miscarraige??

Is there any one on this site that has had more than 3 missed miscarraiges
Due to no heartbeat at 8wks or even further on ,

I have had 6mmc seen a heart beat then no heart beat few weeks later
i would like to hear other peoples storys who have been through the same as me .....

Has any one had recurrent mmc and still got no answers to why it happens ??

If you have suffered from recurrent miscarraiges what tests have you had done and has anyone been successfull in having a baby after recurrent miscarriages using certain drugs given by doctor
if so what was they ??

:hug:


----------



## Hevz

My friend had sticky blood and suffered multiple miscarriages. She has had 3 healthy boys since finding out and being treated with blood thinning drugs. See this link

https://www.hughes-syndrome.org/treatment.htm


People think sticky blood isn't serious but it's a very common cause of recurrent miscarriage and is easily treatable too in most people:happydance:


I don't know if this helps you but that's all that I know. Good luck babe:hugs::hug:


----------



## doc123

still waiting for my appointment.....hoping soon but we are ttc again meanwhile...


----------



## Angeldust

Hi Hun
I have sent you a message i cant belive your still waiting for a appointment
how long have you been waiting now 

xx


----------



## ruthsait

Ive had 7 mc and am now waiting for app with Dr Regan.
My last one was in Jan at 13 wks but lost from 3 weeks 5 weeks 7 weeks but not in that order!
Ive had some tests done by my consultant let me no if you want to ask anything!
Take care x


----------



## rachjim98

I dont have any anwsers I am just wishingyou the best of luck.. xoxox So sorry for all of your losses


----------



## SEM5

I know this original thread was posted some time ago, but I thought I would try and give you guys a little hope by posting my story.

In short, I suffered 6 miscarriages, all before 9 weeks. After three m/c I was referred to my local hospital. Whilst under their care, I suffered a further 2 m/c - on both occassions we were lucky enough to see a heart beat at 7 weeks, but regretably, 2 weeks later - nothing.

My consultant then referred me up to Prof Regan at St Marys in Paddington. I was fortunate to have private medical insurance, so thankfully, my wait wasn't excessively long.

A round of tests followed, all of which provided no answers. We conceived again, and whilst there was a heartbeat at 7 weeks, again, there was nothing a couple of days later.

To cut a very long story short, following a resection of a uterine septum performed by Prof Regan, and with the aid of clomid and 2 low dose aspirin, I carried my next pregnancy to 35 weeks ~(with identical twins).

I am now pregnant again with a single child this time, with no intervention at all (it wasn't planned, but we are very happy).

I cannot sing Prof Regan's praises enough. I guess we will never know what the true cause of our 6 losses was (my surgery was just something else which might be causing the problem, so lets cross it off the list of possibles). It was a long road, but please stick with it - Prof Regan and her team are on your side, and it was so refreshing to speak with someone who could *REALLY* understand.

Good luck to you all.

xxx


----------



## londongirl19

SEM5 said:


> I know this original thread was posted some time ago, but I thought I would try and give you guys a little hope by posting my story.
> 
> In short, I suffered 6 miscarriages, all before 9 weeks. After three m/c I was referred to my local hospital. Whilst under their care, I suffered a further 2 m/c - on both occassions we were lucky enough to see a heart beat at 7 weeks, but regretably, 2 weeks later - nothing.
> 
> My consultant then referred me up to Prof Regan at St Marys in Paddington. I was fortunate to have private medical insurance, so thankfully, my wait wasn't excessively long.
> 
> A round of tests followed, all of which provided no answers. We conceived again, and whilst there was a heartbeat at 7 weeks, again, there was nothing a couple of days later.
> 
> To cut a very long story short, following a resection of a uterine septum performed by Prof Regan, and with the aid of clomid and 2 low dose aspirin, I carried my next pregnancy to 35 weeks ~(with identical twins).
> 
> I am now pregnant again with a single child this time, with no intervention at all (it wasn't planned, but we are very happy).
> 
> I cannot sing Prof Regan's praises enough. I guess we will never know what the true cause of our 6 losses was (my surgery was just something else which might be causing the problem, so lets cross it off the list of possibles). It was a long road, but please stick with it - Prof Regan and her team are on your side, and it was so refreshing to speak with someone who could *REALLY* understand.
> 
> Good luck to you all.
> 
> xxx

oh god, you poor thing to have had so many disappointments! Its wonderful that you are so positive and congratulations on your pregnancy, i really hope you go all the way. Having just found out about a 2nd mc, I am not sure i could handle another one. Would love to find out more about Prof Regan. thank you for sharing your story:hug:


----------



## PollyP

Dear SEM5
Thank you so much for your post, it has given me some hope. I am just trying to come to terms with my 4th m/c, again lost about 7.5 wks. Have had heartbeats with no. 2 and no. 4 at 7 wks but a week later nothing, similar to you. After no. 3 was referred to recurrent clinic at local hospital (Oxford) and had all the tests to show everything normal, which is why dealing with this one I am finding so hard. Have decided not to have D+C as it would be my 3rd and they tell me I risk weakening my cervix so I could have early labour if I ever do get past 12 wks, so I am sitting it out and hoping nature doesn't take too long as I don't feel as if I can move on till its out! 

Anyway, the dr I saw yesterday has referred us to Dr. Reagan and while I imagine its going to be a long wait for an appt, reading your story where they couldn't really find anything wrong with you either has given me a little bit of hope.

Thanks again and good luck with this pg!!
x


----------

